
Ask HN: Should CTOs Code? - alcoholiday
Lately, I remember hearing that a new CTO at &quot;well known company&quot; stipulated that he would spend 20% (or some significant percentage) of his time &quot;coding&quot;... since then, I&#x27;ve been unable to find the reference.<p>1) Does anyone here have the reference? 
2) What do you think - &quot;Should CTOs Code?&quot;
======
MalcolmDiggs
It depends on how you define 'code'.

Should the CTO be given a chunk of the backlog to complete for this sprint?
No, that's probably not a good use of their time.

Should the CTO lend a hand when the team gets stuck and have an active role in
code reviews? Certainly! That seems well within the scope of their duties.

I think part of being a technical leader for a company is getting your hands
dirty when your experience/insight could save the team significant
time/headache. Coding for coding's sake isn't advisable, but coding as a
teaching/mentoring tool could be very valuable for the members of your team.

------
vive1
I have worked with few startups of different degrees. I really think CTO
doesn't need to code but should know what code does.

One of our CTO (where I am a developer with) is good at MySQL, PHP and other
stuff, he just checks our DB schema or does pull data by himself for any data
points or how our recent conversion does affect our sales etc., this really
helps so we can still do and focus on our consumer changes rather than pulling
data which ofcourse is important but not something relevant to development.

On one weekend one of my code created an issue with cron job and halted sales
and he just aware of what might be causing it and just altered a DB value and
it run off smoothly and I fixed it over Monday. So it probably helps as a
team. But he doesn't do any single code commit. I am very happy with him and
love to work with him.

So I really think a CTO need not code but definitely need to know what code
does.

------
vsergiu
I was the CTO of an early stage startup that had a team of 3 developers. As a
CTO your role is to have the vision of the entire platform, to pick the best
stack that will get your MVP done, to think of best solutions to scale the
system after you get traction. The CTO needs to have a deep technical
knowledge and I think you can not do your job well if you do not code, test
new technologies, build proof of concepts. If you sit around all day and just
code review you are doing it wrong, you become just a glorified manager. You
need to give your team the best technological advice and help them when they
are stuck. Most of the time I wrote proof of concept code and tested out some
libraries before I guided the team in using them.

------
bmm6o
You aren't going to get helpful answers from such a general question.
Furthermore, titles are somewhat arbitrary and only have convention to define
them. If you are a 2-person startup and the only employees are a CEO and a
CTO, well someone better write the code. If you are the CTO of Amazon (to pick
an example), I have to imagine that you are too busy with vision and strategy
to even think about coding. If your company is somewhere in between there,
then maybe your CTO's responsibilities are somewhere in between.

It also depends on the type of company. Does Tesla's CTO know how to code?

------
damm
2) CTO's should never code. If they are spending time instead of reviewing
other peoples code; trying to find new technologies to help get them where
they want to go; they are not doing their job.

The only time it's all right for a CTO to code is in the beginning. After 5-7
people have joined the company they should be reviewing code and tech.

1) My references are personal experience as well other managerial types in
Seattle's Startup's.

~~~
nostrademons
The reason for a CTO to code isn't to get the code written; it's so that they
understand what the primary hassles are when their employees try to get the
code written.

In any large engineering organization, there are usually several architectural
decisions made long ago (often, back when the CTO still coded) that are
hampering the productivity of everybody else. Usually, these decisions are so
ingrained in the system that nobody questions them, and even if they did,
changing them requires the cooperation of many different people or even
departments and no individual contributor has that much authority. The CTO is
uniquely positioned to actually fix these problems, but when the CTO (or even
CEO, if the company has a technical founder) doesn't code, he's usually
completely unaware of them or their impact on the organization.

------
lazyjones
Who is to say? Whatever works out best in the long run should be done and if a
CTO likes to code and does it well, he should probably do it.

FWIW, I've been founder and CTO for more than 14 years and I've done a lot of
coding throughout this time. It worked out well for me and the company, but
it's hard to say what would have happened otherwise. My successor as CTO won't
be coding though.

------
lifeisstillgood
Yes

I think we are entering an era of software literacy, where coding will be an
expected part of a persons skillset - as much as reading and writing.

So let me rephrase the question - should CTOs read and write?

If it now seems silly, then think about how much more coding could be possible
at a company than just that working on the main product output. And ask why at
your company it is hard to use code in those areas.

~~~
dubcanada
That's quiet the straw man argument. Nowhere did he say anything about knowing
how too code.

~~~
lifeisstillgood
Not really - should CTOs who know how to read and write actually read and
write for the job? Of course.

Imagine a newspaper managing editor or the head of a medieval scriptorium. We
would not expect either of them to be doing the day to day lettering or
articles, but the idea they should not use their literacy I. Support of the
rest of the business is crazy. As is the idea that the only coding one should
do is "on the product"

------
j_p_g
As someone who came up as mostly a non-coder, I now believe that every
employee of a startup should commit code. When CTOs don't code, I think of
them as glorified managers, not true technologists. If the don't have an
insatiable desire to create technology, then they should be in a different
role.

Also: would it be wrong of me to out OP as a prominent CTO?

~~~
nostrademons
I really doubt that a prominent CTO would be taking time-management advice
from HN.

~~~
CmonDev
Yes, neither wood Kardashians or Bieber.

------
coralreef
Sounds like a good idea in theory (to have an executive involved in low level
grunt work), but also seems like a waste of time because they obviously won't
be as effective as someone who codes daily. The point of the CTO is see the
big picture and direct accordingly.

~~~
j_p_g
Coding is not low level grunt work, it is (potentially) the highest leverage
activity a human can do.

~~~
CmonDev
True, but unfortunately architects and monarchs are given credit for
buildings, not builders.

------
scottdgibson
I think CTO's should and must be ABLE to code...however, they should not
actively code. CTO is a strategic role and if you're in the weeds, your not
focused on what's next.

------
justintocci
if the company is big enough to actually need a cto then a code review one
level deeper than strategy might be fun once a month. But to think the best
use of your time would be to play jr. coder (and that's all any part timer
could be) is just silly.

